# Robs Fuerza T400 & Dbol journal***



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

First cycle time! I'll try keep this short

Age: 21

Training: 21 months

Height: 6'1

Weight: 83kg

BF: 15%

PBs lifted about half a year ago:



D- 162.5


S- 140


B- 90


Current:



D- 155kg 1x5


S- 115kg 3x8


B- 72.5kg 3x8 (always been weak compared to other 2)


Cycle and diet details can be found here, just checked my vials and there's no floaters in them 

First jab is this sunday, going to start the Dbol tomorrow at 30mg so it's already kicking in to begin next week, got plenty of taurine ready as I think back pumps are going to cripple me. 4 day training split which I'll be posting updates each session; delts & arms, legs, rest, chest & tris, back & bis. I'll be posting plenty of pics and a few lifting vids.

I should really have started this a lot leaner, but ah well, diet is going to start at 3000 this week, next 3250, then stick at 3500 until gains slow.

More starting pics in the op of my first journal, here

Started like this-



Leanest-



Current, no pump (head is wonky in 3rd pic, haven't had a dodgy cut lol)-





*Let's get srs, srs.*
​


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Good luck mate!! 100% srs


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

what u injecting??


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Subbed


----------



## HelloDumbbell (Sep 5, 2013)

May the gains be with you !


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

In like Flynn.

This going to be a classic


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Good luck mate!! 100% srs





danMUNDY said:


> Subbed





HelloDumbbell said:


> May the gains be with you !





simonthepieman said:


> In like Flynn.
> 
> This going to be a classic


Cheers guys 



fletcher1 said:


> what u injecting??


I've got 20ml, so was going to run it something like this-

1-4: 500mg T400 (1.25ml)

4-14: 600mg T400 (1.5ml)

1-6: 30-50mg Dbol

2-16: 1000iu HCG

0.5mg Adex eod, adjusted as needed

16-20-

Clomid 50/50/50/25

Nolva 20/20/20/20

Vit D 5000iu ed

ZMA

Creatine


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Just took 10mg dbol, feeling less beta already.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

a enjoy mate! should see some epic gainz ^^


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Cheers guys
> 
> I've got 20ml, so was going to run it something like this-
> 
> ...


IMO there is no need to taper up the does, through my cycle i seemed to have debunked a couple of bro science theories, one being that, iv been on since the 2nd of June using 500mg test, 250deca, 50mg dbol and for gains to be continuous, all I have done is up my cals 3 times, @ 200-300 at a time, but yeah weight and reps, and scale and mirror gains are all apparent right the way through. I think its best to address other factors such as diet training and rest before upping the gear and people just use the 'I hear gains slow at week 12' as an excuse to justify using more when its not needed, this is just based on my experience so far so is just something to think about 

Everything else seems well thought out, recon you will do well. good luck mate


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> IMO there is no need to taper up the does, through my cycle i seemed to have debunked a couple of bro science theories, one being that, iv been on since the 2nd of June using 500mg test, 250deca, 50mg dbol and for gains to be continuous, all I have done is up my cals 3 times, @ 200-300 at a time, but yeah weight and reps, and scale and mirror gains are all apparent right the way through. I think its best to address other factors such as diet training and rest before upping the gear and people just use the 'I hear gains slow at week 12' as an excuse to justify using more when its not needed, this is just based on my experience so far so is just something to think about
> 
> Everything else seems well thought out, recon you will do well. good luck mate


Only tapering the dose as 20ml / 14 weeks = 1.4285714ml, just thought it would be easier to do 1.25 for 4 then 1.5 for the rest


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

subbed, will be doing the same cycle soon so will be watching


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Only tapering the dose as 20ml / 14 weeks = 1.4285714ml, just thought it would be easier to do 1.25 for 4 then 1.5 for the rest


That's fair enough,

Have you got a routine in mind?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> That's fair enough,
> 
> Have you got a routine in mind?


Yeah, it'll be something like this

*Delts & Arms*

DB OH Press- 3x8

Lateral Raises- 4x12

Front Raises- 4x12

DB Rear delt flies- 4x15

2/3 exercises for Bis/Tris

*Legs*

Squat- 3x8

Lying Ham Curls- 3x12

Seated Calf- 3x10

Leg ext- 3x12

Standing Calf- 3x15-20

Abductor- 3x12-15

*Chest & Tris*

BB Incline- 3x8

DB Flat- 3x12

Cable Flies- 3x14

Incline hammer strength machine- 3x14

3 exercises for Tris

*Back & Bis*

Deads- 1x5

Seated Row- 3x12

Lat Pull down- 3x12

Lat hammer Strength- 3x12

TBar Row machine- 3x14

2 exercises for Bis

Will sub a few exercises for something else similar if I wanna switch it up


----------



## HelloDumbbell (Sep 5, 2013)

Do 4 working sets instead of 3. Atleast for legs this is important. A lot of times you cant get to failure with legs so add a set or two.

I actually did 5 on all mass movements and it worked wonders.

While on aas you can train like hell and just keep vit c up so you clear some cortisol.

Also remember, DOMS don´t mean you are not recovered.

With this kind of cycle you recover easily with in 48 hours if food intake is enough.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

HelloDumbbell said:


> Do 4 working sets instead of 3. Atleast for legs this is important. A lot of times you cant get to failure with legs so add a set or two.
> 
> I actually did 5 on all mass movements and it worked wonders.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, and yeah, was actually going to get some Vit C tonight from tesco. I definitely train legs to failure though, most of sessions I feel on the vurge of throwing up, squats are done with a fast tempo, but the assistance stuff is all squeeze and slow negative.

Imo (and you can see in the pics) my thighs grow faster than my upper body, calves need a lot of work though and that's why I'll be doing 6 sets total for them, mix of seated/standing, medium/high reps.

I did stronglifts 5x5 squatting 3x a week, so I know all about training through the pain of doms lol


----------



## HelloDumbbell (Sep 5, 2013)

Hate vomiting on workouts lol.

This has happened couple times to me as well when pushing legs. Trying to swallow some acid while hoping you don´t feint from lack of oxygen...

Not many people take legs to failure but I´m glad to hear you are not one of those and instead push it as you are supposed to :thumbup1:

Cant wait to see how the gains come !


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

You better know I'm in for this!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh babyyyyyy :wub:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

You know i'm Subbed mate. Good luck. :thumbup1:


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Oh babyyyyyy :wub:


Aw mate, ya got me feeling hungry now. Good luck pal.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

So my last week as a natty is over, will start updating with workouts as of Sunday. Did back and bi's today, got a solid 157.5kg deadlift for 5, can't wait to see what it'll be by the end of this cycle! First jab is tomorrow and I'm buzzing for it 

*Question-* I'm doing quads with a 1" 25g, I've checked out site injections and plenty of vids on YT, but wanted to ask you guys the best place to jab them, palm flat on hip bone and where your middle finger ends, does that seem about right??

Got a little order from @MuscleFood today, 5kg chicken, 10 steaks, loaf of protein bread to try and a few of the protein ready meals as I don't have time to cook on a Monday & Wednesday because of work then evening college. Steak for dinner it is!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> So my last week as a natty is over, will start updating with workouts as of Sunday. Did back and bi's today, got a solid 157.5kg deadlift for 5, can't wait to see what it'll be by the end of this cycle! First jab is tomorrow and I'm buzzing for it
> 
> *Question-* I'm doing quads with a 1" 25g, I've checked out site injections and plenty of vids on YT, but wanted to ask you guys the best place to jab them, *palm flat on hip bone and where your middle finger ends, does that seem about right??*
> 
> Got a little order from @MuscleFood today, 5kg chicken, 10 steaks, loaf of protein bread to try and a few of the protein ready meals as I don't have time to cook on a Monday & Wednesday because of work then evening college. Steak for dinner it is!


That would be the one, it's how I do all my quad shots, started off using blue 1.25's but save those for my bum, now I use 1" oranges for quads! no pip whatso ever


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

1" orange to the quads and 1.25" to the erse for me too. Hate pinning my bum though, it bleeds every time!

Is it'll be a virgin muscle you can expect it to be sore for up to a week afterwards. Make sure you warm up the oil, don't inject it too fast, do a few one legged squats and give the area a massage afterwards and you should be fine.

Good luck!!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Plenty of forum drama this evening eh?!

So did my first jab yesterday and it went pretty well tbh, only thing I need to remember next time is injecting the right amount of air into the vial, I used the z track method and didn't lose any oil










Got almost no pip today! Slight bit of pain if I knock it and that's it, hopefully it stays like that unless it's like leg day and hurts 'the day after tomorrow'? lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

what's the blue /green/ orange difference etc it's last bit i need to work out


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I can't get to the gym on Mondays so have to either train at home or today, the dumb bells at my gym are a bit weird too, they don't include the bar weight so every is really 1-2kg heavier, but I always just note down what weight is written on them.

Bit of a sh!t session today tbh, was up all night with the girlfriend and got woken up early by noisy neighbours, had about 5 hours sleep.

*Delts & Arms*

*Seated OH Press*

25kg - 8, 8, 6

*Seated DB Laterals*

7.5kg - 4x12

5kg - 1x12 (dropset, slow negatives)

*DB Front Raises*

7.5kg - 14

10kg - 8, 8, 9

*DB Rear Delts*

5kg - 15, 15

7.5kg - 12

*Arms*

Close grip BB

CGBP

Cable Rope Pulldowns

DB Curls, triple dropset


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> what's the blue /green/ orange difference etc it's last bit i need to work out


It's the gauge or circumference of the needle


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> what's the blue /green/ orange difference etc it's last bit i need to work out


Gauge size, higher the number, small the hole of the needle. 1 inch 25g is perfect for quads/delts, oil took a while to go in, but go virtually no pip today.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> It's the gauge or circumference of the needle


so what do i need for my cycle. One's for drawing, ones for pinning right? If there is a sticky on this and you can't be ****d to explain just point me there


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> so what do i need for my cycle. One's for drawing, ones for pinning right? If there is a sticky on this and you can't be ****d to explain just point me there


I got my pins from medisave, 100 for a couple quid, I just use a 25g to draw and pin, saved a couple quid buying 23g lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I got my pins from medisave, 100 for a couple quid, I just use a 25g to draw and pin, saved a couple quid buying 23g lol


whats that in color. i'm looking online and the source i am getting the gear from just does them in 1" colors


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> whats that in color. i'm looking online and the source i am getting the gear from just does them in 1" colors


Orange mate


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Still hard to believe that 2 eggs + 2 slices of bread is almost 50g pro, gunna buy a few more loaves of the protein bread to eat whilst on cycle, quite like it. Missing being able to add salt to food already!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Orange mate


do you draw and pin with the same needle?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> do you draw and pin with the same needle?


Noooooooooooo!










When changing needles, make sure to draw about half a ml of air so there's no oil left it the drawing needle.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> so what do i need for my cycle. One's for drawing, ones for pinning right? If there is a sticky on this and you can't be ****d to explain just point me there


Pm'd


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

robdobbie:4526896 said:


> Still hard to believe that 2 eggs + 2 slices of bread is almost 50g pro, gunna buy a few more loaves of the protein bread to eat whilst on cycle, quite like it. Missing being able to add salt to food already!


Looks good interested in these to, stupid question but how does the bread taste


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Looks good interested in these to, stupid question but how does the bread taste


Tastes just like regular bread imo, only bought one loaf to try it out, but going to buy a few with my next order to make it a bit cheaper, I think I read they're good in the freezer for about 3 months.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

robdobbie said:


> Tastes just like regular bread imo, only bought one loaf to try it out, but going to buy a few with my next order to make it a bit cheaper, I think I read they're good in the freezer for about 3 months.


Thanks for that


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

When do people think I should start my adex?

I've got enough to run 0.5 eod all cycle, but don't think I need to start yet, water intake is 4L+ a day, 1000iu vit c ED and sodium levels are low so not feeling bloated, nipples look the same. I started 30mg dbol 4 days ago, first pin was 2 days ago, I know adex half life is 3 days, so maybe start at 0.25mg e3d from this saturday? (my second pin)


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

robdobbie said:


> When do people think I should start my adex?
> 
> I've got enough to run 0.5 eod all cycle, but don't think I need to start yet, water intake is 4L+ a day, 1000iu vit c ED and sodium levels are low so not feeling bloated, nipples look the same. I started 30mg dbol 4 days ago, first pin was 2 days ago, I know adex half life is 3 days, so maybe start at 0.25mg e3d from this saturday? (my second pin)


My plan was going to be run Nolva during the use of dbol then adex, so I'll be interested in replies to this to


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Just paid £220 road tax for my corsa, that stings more than the pip lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Not sure how true this is as I've not used dbol myself, apparently the increased estrogen and water retention is the reason for the majority of gains you get on the stuff. I'd keep the Adex to 0.25mg E3D as you said, if you start getting itchy nips take Nolva.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Been on Dbol 6 days now, food is going down well, water is ~5L a day. Weight this morning was 85.2kg *(+2.2kg)*, chest looks a lot fuller, arms are up half an inch?! (Haven't trained them since Sunday, so cold) Waist still the same 33.5". Crazy! 

This is my first leg session 'on', leg doms this morning is a lot less than usual. I want 120 3x8 next time.

*Legs*

*Squats*

117.5kg 3x7

*Lying Leg Curls*

60kg - 3x12

*Seated Calves*

65kg - 12, 10, 10

*Leg Ext*

75kg - 3x12

*Standing Calves*

240lb - 3x20

*Abductor*

85 - 3x12

Got a bit of back pumps during squats, much worse when I was doing the washing up though!! Will start taurine at 5g before training.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Some good size gains already wow. Is that keeping the same diet you were on last week? Or a calorie bump also?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Some good size gains already wow. Is that keeping the same diet you were on last week? Or a calorie bump also?


I know, was really surprised stepping on the scales, had to do it twice! I find waist measurement isn't always accurate when doing it yourself, so it probably has gone up slightly, but nothing noticable. Another thing, my left pec has always been smaller than the right, but now it actually looks the same size even though I've only train it once whilst 'on' and that was last Thursday, same day i started the dbols, not complaning 

Diet is probably around 3000-3500, which is more than last week, I've had to buy a new set of breakfast bowls to fit all my oats in in the morning lol


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I know, was really surprised stepping on the scales, had to do it twice! I find waist measurement isn't always accurate when doing it yourself, so it probably has gone up slightly, but nothing noticable. Another thing, my left pec has always been smaller than the right, but now it actually looks the same size even though I've only train it once whilst 'on' and that was last Thursday, same day i started the dbols, not complaning
> 
> Diet is probably around 3000-3500, which is more than last week, I've had to buy a new set of breakfast bowls to fit all my oats in in the morning lol


I was wondering because if that was all solely attritbutable to water and dbol then it would have been mega lol. I kept diet the same on my first week or so of cycle and got a surge of weight but nothing like that lol.

what size are the guns now then?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I was wondering because if that was all solely attritbutable to water and dbol then it would have been mega lol. I kept diet the same on my first week or so of cycle and got a surge of weight but nothing like that lol.
> 
> what size are the guns now then?


Well as long as my waist doesn't get huge I'll keep smashing the kcals, although vainity doesn't bother me as I have a gf anyway lol. Right is 15, Left is 14.75, will be interesting to see what they are on friday after back & bis.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Had a great session, chest has always been a weak point to me, especially when comparing to my squat/dead, last week I only got 60kg 3x8 on incline bench! Going to put 70kg on next time and see what happens, weight is still going up well, I think I'll be 90kg before the end of the month.

*Chest & Tris*

*Incline Bench*

65kg - 8, 8

67.5kg - 8

*Flat DBs*

25kg - 3x10

*Chest dips*

BW - 10, 10, 9

*High Cable Flies*

15kg - 14, 12, 12

*Incline Hammer Strength*

20kg - Didn't really count reps, slow 3 sec neg, 2 sec pause x3

*Tris*

CGBP x3

Rope PD x3

OH Ext x3

Looking forward to back tonight, going to +5kg on last weeks deads.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Had a great session, chest has always been a weak point to me, especially when comparing to my squat/dead, last week I only got 60kg 3x8 on incline bench! Going to put 70kg on next time and see what happens, weight is still going up well, I think I'll be 90kg before the end of the month.
> 
> *Chest & Tris*
> 
> ...


Nice work. The magic has started


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Nice work. The magic has started


And it's only been a week! I can't wait for the test to kick in properly


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Back is pumppppped, da gunz measured in at just over 15.5 afterwards, I'll update with the session in a bit


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I dont understand lol. Is this after a chest session?

Lookin good mate. :thumbup1: You should take all your pics in the bathroom btw. The lighting shows the definition very well.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I stayed in the Mercure Bristol the other day. Epic lighting. I looked like a god. Sadly I had to leave and become fat again


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I dont understand lol. Is this after a chest session?
> 
> Lookin good mate. :thumbup1: You should take all your pics in the bathroom btw. The lighting shows the definition very well.


Cheers mate, they were taken after todays back session, chest was yesterday. Didn't have a chance to update with the session earlier as my friend asked me to help out waiting tables/bar where he works 'cash in hand' this evening, my god, the back pumps from carrying the plates around were crazy! Had to sit down quite a few times, on the plus side though, I got to eat a sh!t load of food 

For anyone curious, I do deadlifts from a dead stop each rep, double overhand grip, working set I use straps + belt

*Back & Bis*

*Deads*

162.5kg - 1x5 (previous PB was 162.5x1!)

*Seated Rows*

65kg - 3x12

*Lat Pull downs*

60kg - 3x12

*Lat Hammer-Strength, underhand*

65kg - 3x12

*TBar row machine*

70kg - 3x12

*Biceps*

DB Curls 12.5kg, 3 sets

Hammers 10kg, 3 sets

Don't think my lats had ever been more pumped.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

double post


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

2nd jab done, no problems, probably should've injected slightly slower, but it's quite difficult to push the oil through this 25g, got to use quite a bit of force.

Mixed up 5000iu of HCG and left it in the freezer ready to start next week, no bloating or puffy/sensitive nips still, going to leave the adex until my first jab of HCG as I know that can raise oestrogen. Time to eat and rest, Delts & Arms tomorrow.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Are you warming the oil mate? Can help a bit like.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Are you warming the oil mate? Can help a bit like.


Just in my hand for a few a couple minutes, I know some people put the vial in warm water. Do you warm yours?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Just in my hand for a few a couple minutes, I know some people put the vial in warm water. Do you warm yours?


Stick the barrel under a hot running tap for a minute or so. Make sure the needle you're using for pinning is on and capped. I draw air into the vial so the oil is away from the needle, run the bit of the barrel filled with oil under the tap


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

If anyone's thought about buying the muscle food ready meals, don't, literally just taste like blended up sludge, won't be buying these again.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Delts & Arms*
> 
> *Seated OH Press*
> 
> ...


No pip again which is great  Biceps still had doms from Friday so only did Tri's, going to give them a quick 15 minute set at home tonight.

*Delts & Arms*

*Seated DB OH Press*

27.5kg - 3x5

*Seated Laterals*

10kg - 10, 9, 9, 9

5kg - 10 (DS)

*DB Front raises*

10kg - 4x9

*Face Pulls*

50kg - 2x14

55kg - 12

*Arms*

Rope PD

Straight bar PD

OH Extensions


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Stick the barrel under a hot running tap for a minute or so. Make sure the needle you're using for pinning is on and capped. I draw air into the vial so the oil is away from the needle, run the bit of the barrel filled with oil under the tap


I just take the whole vial in the shower with me 

Becomes a bugger when the labels peel off though and you have no fcking idea what your pinning


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Wheels tonight, going to put 120 on and see what happens, hoping for 3x8  Upped my dbol to 40mg ed, got enough to run it for another 5 weeks which would be 7 total, but will probably up again at week 5 to 50mg which would be ~6 total.

Weight is still on the rise, 88.2kg this morning, chest has grown 1.5" since the start, waist is up 0.5-0.75, but I can live with a half inch for every 5kg I put on :devil2: 200lbs, here I come!


----------



## Enhance (Jul 18, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> If anyone's thought about buying the muscle food ready meals, don't, literally just taste like blended up sludge, won't be buying these again.


What flavours did you try mate, was looking at buying some of these


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Enhance said:


> What flavours did you try mate, was looking at buying some of these


I bought the variety pack with 2x all of them, tried the beef and one of the chicken's so far. Imagine cooking your food, then blending it up and drinking it, that's how they taste IMO.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm now a dirty pinner like you.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I bought the variety pack with 2x all of them, tried the beef and one of the chicken's so far. Imagine cooking your food, then blending it up and drinking it, that's how they taste IMO.


That stuff too expensive anyway for what it is lol. Id need another job to be routinely eating them :lol:



simonthepieman said:


> I'm now a dirty pinner like you.


Have you commenced the pinnage then mate?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> That stuff too expensive anyway for what it is lol. Id need another job to be routinely eating them :lol:
> 
> Have you commenced the pinnage then mate?


complete. Right glute is 1.5mls richer with test!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I have no clue why anyone would buy ready meals in this day and age.

Cooking is so quick once you know what to do. I will get some nice and easy recipes into my log to help the can't cook won't cook guys


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm now a dirty pinner like you.


Yeeeeeeeah buddy! Where's the new thread at?



bigtommay said:


> That stuff too expensive anyway for what it is lol. Id need another job to be routinely eating them :lol:


I do evening courses twice a week, so only have about half an hour after work before I need to leave for college, I thought the ready meals would be really handy, but tbh, I'd rather cook real food and be late.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I have no clue why anyone would buy ready meals in this day and age.
> 
> Cooking is so quick once you know what to do. I will get some nice and easy recipes into my log to help the can't cook won't cook guys


Not the healthiest either but have you seen how cheap it is to live off that stuff out of asda/tescos  lol. Grocery bills at under 15 quid per week lol.

Even just relaxing on my own diet a bit now and not indulging in so much meats and supps i'm saving so much money. Its an expensive game alright.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Not the healthiest either but have you seen how cheap it is to live off that stuff out of asda/tescos  lol. Grocery bills at under 15 quid per week lol.
> 
> Even just relaxing on my own diet a bit now and not indulging in so much meats and supps i'm saving so much money. Its an expensive game alright.


I've been watching Jamie Oliver's new show and no one has any excuse now. People find it so expensive because they live off chicken breast all the time. Potatoes, rice and bulk cuts of meat aren't expensive. If you go wholesale 3KG of mince costs £12.


----------



## Enhance (Jul 18, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I have no clue why anyone would buy ready meals in this day and age.
> 
> Cooking is so quick once you know what to do. I will get some nice and easy recipes into my log to help the can't cook won't cook guys


You will probably forget but if you could tag me in when you do that would be great.

Need some serious help with cooking


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I've been watching Jamie Oliver's new show and no one has any excuse now. People find it so expensive because they live off chicken breast all the time. Potatoes, rice and bulk cuts of meat aren't expensive. If you go wholesale 3KG of mince costs £12.


Yeah its 4/kg in my local asda even (the fattier version) which i use myself. I think thats reasonable. However, when you add all your ingredients, sauces etc your maybe 2+ quid per meal. But walk around asda and look at the crap (as i have been more lately) and you can get two fvck off pies thatll last two meals for a quid. Chicken curry for a quid, fvck off pizza (two meals again) for around a quid, dirt cheap sausages and frozen chips/wedges :lol: then theres rice puddings and custard, etc for under 20p a tin. Half of it takes two mins in a microwave so saves leccy bills as well lol. Its no wonder many people choose to save money and live a less healthy lifestyle :lol:

Kinda off the point of protein rich bodybuilder ready meals though :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Yeah its 4/kg in my local asda even (the fattier version) which i use myself. I think thats reasonable. However, when you add all your ingredients, sauces etc your maybe 2+ quid per meal. But walk around asda and look at the crap (as i have been more lately) and you can get two fvck off pies thatll last two meals for a quid. Chicken curry for a quid, fvck off pizza (two meals again) for around a quid, dirt cheap sausages and frozen chips/wedges :lol: then theres rice puddings and custard, etc for under 20p a tin. Half of it takes two mins in a microwave so saves leccy bills as well lol. Its no wonder many people choose to save money and live a less healthy lifestyle :lol:
> 
> Kinda off the point of protein rich bodybuilder ready meals though :lol:


It's weird, i wouldn't know the price of a tin of rice pudding if my life depended on it. The only isles i go to are fruit, veg, meat, cheese and booze. OK maybe the pizza isle sometimes!!!

It can certainly be cheaper, but it's not expensive to eat well. It can be, but it doesn't have to be. 200g of protein is plenty for guys our size in most cases


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> It's weird, i wouldn't know the price of a tin of rice pudding if my life depended on it. The only isles i go to are fruit, veg, meat, cheese and booze. OK maybe the pizza isle sometimes!!!
> 
> It can certainly be cheaper, but it's not expensive to eat well. It can be, but it doesn't have to be. 200g of protein is plenty for guys our size in most cases


Thats smart price :laugh: but it tastes the same almost.

Certainky explain how 'normal' people can keep their bills low lo but i totally agree with you that the cost of eating healthy doesnt need to be massive. Defo no protein ding meals :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Well anyway chaps, here is the link to my new log

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/243177-my-piecycle-my-journey-darkside.html


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

hows it going rob any update pics?


----------



## holtt (May 16, 2013)

:thumb:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> hows it going rob any update pics?


Going great mate, post #53 has a back shot, look pretty **** from the front, but I knew I started this with higher bf% than I should've, probably sitting around the 16-18% mark and I hold it all on my front, that's why back is still lean-ish.

Only been on 2+1/2 weeks, chest has grow 1.5", arms are up 1", waist is only up 0.5-0.75" which isn't bad as I've gained just over 5kg!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> *Legs*
> 
> *Squats*
> 
> ...


Got the 120  Brutal leg session as always, felt almost like I couldn't catch my breath back even with 2-3 mins rest, squats were ATG, the skinny gym pt said I was going to hurt my knees, I just brushed him off with a 'yea mate' in a condescending tone lol

*Legs*

*Squats*

120kg 3x8

*Lying Leg Curls*

65kg - 12, 10, 10

*Seated Calves*

67.5kg - 3x12

*Leg Ext*

77.5kg - 3x12

*Standing Calves*

260lb - 20, 18, 17

*Abductor (in)*

90 - 12, 10, 10

*Abductor (out)*

65 - 3x12

Read somewhere doing abductor machines can help with squats, so added 'legs out' to my routine, started very light just to get a feel of the exercise again.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Backs looking good stayed lean on it!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

The correct names for those machines are the 'good girl' and 'bad girl' machines


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> The correct names for those machines are the 'good girl' and 'bad girl' machines


I like to stare at random people in the gym while I do them, it's quite erotic.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I like to stare at random people in the gym while I do them, it's quite erotic.


I do them after heavy squats so I am always breathing heavy and sweating lots.

I find it helps me get into creepy mode better


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Chest & Tris*
> 
> *Incline Bench*
> 
> ...


Woke up this morning *90.1kg *   Good session last night, decent jump on the incline bench

*Chest & Tris*

*Incline Bench*

70kg - 8, 7, 7

*Flat DBs*

25kg - 3x12

*Chest dips*

BW - 10, 10, 9

*High Cable Flies*

17.5kg - 3x12

*Incline Hammer Strength*

20kg - 3x8 slow 3 sec neg, 2 sec pause

*Tris*

Bar PD x3

Rope PD x3

OH Ext x3

Tricep strength is going up well. Deadlifts tonight, going to plus another 5kg and see what happens, not expecting it to be easy.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

That dbol must be doing wonders for you!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> That dbol must be doing wonders for you!


Gained 7kg in 3 weeks!! Can't beleive it, 11 weeks to go, might aim to hit 100kg?........


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice work mate. When we getting a front relaxed?

Thats a a lot of gains so far mate! You could hit it. You still sitting around 3250-3500 cals?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Nice work mate. When we getting a front relaxed?
> 
> Thats a a lot of gains so far mate! You could hit it. You still sitting around 3250-3500 cals?


Front relaxed? hahaha, fuxk that, I look like I don't even lift!

Here's a front double b for you though, I'd say between 15-18%, I wanna hit 100kg now I've done 90! :lol: Not sure on current kcals if I'm honest, must be 3500+ though


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Front relaxed? hahaha, fuxk that, I look like I don't even lift!
> 
> Here's a front double b for you though, I'd say between 15-18%, I wanna hit 100kg now I've done 90! :lol: Not sure on current kcals if I'm honest, must be 3500+ though


That's sub 15 easy.

Looking hot


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Quality of that pic is sh!te, might take one tomorrow during the day. Off to nandos now with the bird, had a great back session (made the +5kg on deads, will update when I have time), so might treat myself to a whole chicken and rice


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> That's sub 15 easy.
> 
> Looking hot


 :wub:

That's sucked, tensed and good downlighting!! If I'm actually under 16% I'd be happy.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looking good mate. Just remember body fat percentage is just a number, it doesn't reflect who you are on the inside, which is of course what really counts in life.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Looking good mate. Just remember body fat percentage is just a number, it doesn't reflect who you are on the inside, which is of course what really counts in life.


I was just a little sick in my mouth


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Looking good mate. Just remember body fat percentage is just a number, it doesn't reflect who you are on the inside, which is of course what really counts in life.


You're never pct'ing are you?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Front relaxed? hahaha, fuxk that, I look like I don't even lift!
> 
> Here's a front double b for you though, I'd say between 15-18%, I wanna hit 100kg now I've done 90! :lol: Not sure on current kcals if I'm honest, must be 3500+ though


Its the best for comparison though mate.

Double bi lookin very good mate. Doesnt look like much or any fat gained tbh.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Back & Bis*
> 
> *Deads*
> 
> ...


Smashed that whole chicken, rice and garlic bread last night  Just done my third jab and started 1000iu HCG, all went smoothly 

*Back & Bis*

*Deads*

167.5kg - 1x5

*Seated Rows*

70kg - 3x12

*Lat Pull downs*

70kg - 3x9

*Lat Hammer-Strength, underhand*

80kg - 3x10

(Put the wrong weight on and didn't realise till the end, surprised I got that with +15kg, mind over matter!)

*TBar row machine*

72.5kg - 3x12

*Biceps*

DB Curls 12.5kg, 3 sets

Hammers 10kg, 3 sets

BB Negative Curls, 3 sets


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Solid session mate, jealous of the Nando's


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Delts & Arms*
> 
> *Seated DB OH Press*
> 
> ...


*Delts & Arms*

*Seated DB OH Press*

27.5kg - 7, 6, 6

*Seated Laterals*

10kg - 4x10

5kg - 8 (DS)

*DB Front raises*

10kg - 8, 8, 9, 10

*Face Pulls*

55kg - 3x12

*Arms*

Rope PD

Straight bar PD

OH Extensions

Had a great pump after the lateral raises, canon balls on the way


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Couldn't trained bi's yesterday so had a little session at home just now, so close to 16" it hurts!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Well deserved post leg day nutrition 










Will update weights tomorrow


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Double


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Well deserved post leg day nutrition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even sexier


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Couldn't trained bi's yesterday so had a little session at home just now, so close to 16" it hurts!


Holy sh1t mate didnt you say they were 15 only a week ago and that was up a fair bit? You gainin near an inch per week :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Holy sh1t mate didnt you say they were 15 only a week ago and that was up a fair bit? You gainin near an inch per week :lol:


Hahaha, I wish, they're currently just under 15.5, 16 with a pump (almost), one thing I am gaining all the time, is weight, this morning I was 92.5kg, so I've gained 9.5kg in 3+1/2 weeks 

(not bad for someone with a 'gay' diet, eh @simonthepieman ? :whistling: )


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Legs*
> 
> *Squats*
> 
> ...


*Legs*

*Squats*

122.5kg - 3x8

*Lying Leg Curls*

65kg - 3x12

*Seated Calves*

70kg - 3x12

*Leg Ext*

80kg - 3x12

*Standing Calves*

260lb - 20, 20, 20

*Abductor (in)*

90 - 3x12

*Abductor (out)*

70 - 3x12

Brutal session as always, I'll get a leg update pic in the next couple days, think I've gained an inch on my thighs, 0.5 on the calves.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Hahaha, I wish, they're currently just under 15.5, 16 with a pump (almost), one thing I am gaining all the time, is weight, this morning I was 92.5kg, so I've gained 9.5kg in 3+1/2 weeks
> 
> (not bad for someone with a 'gay' diet, eh @simonthepieman ? :whistling: )


Thats some serious gain. Well done. You must be gettin loads of comments about size now already


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Thats some serious gain. Well done. You must be gettin loads of comments about size now already


The odd one or two, but I've not been out drinking for a while so I haven't seen a few of my regular mates, they'll be in for a surprise when I next see them 

Need to stop being lazy and add some calves to my Back workout on Friday, want these mufafuqas to growwwwww


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Holy sh1t mate didnt you say they were 15 only a week ago and that was up a fair bit? You gainin near an inch per week :lol:


Let's see you keep that once the Dbols goes and the water leaks out :devil: 

After PCT your arms might best the size of my t-rex arms now!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> The odd one or two, but I've not been out drinking for a while so I haven't seen a few of my regular mates, they'll be in for a surprise when I next see them
> 
> Need to stop being lazy and add some calves to my Back workout on Friday, want these mufafuqas to growwwwww


I'm going to try and commit to calves 3 times a week minimum. In fact I'm going to take the CT fletcher approach to them


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Are you actually using any ai yet mate?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Are you actually using any ai yet mate?


Yeah, adex at 0.5 eod


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Let's see you keep that once the Dbols goes and the water leaks out :devil:
> 
> After PCT your arms might best the size of my t-rex arms now!


Still got 3-4 weeks of dbol left to run ya damn manlet, plenty of time left to feel big  If I finish this cycle with 16 inchers, I'd be very happy.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Wheels tonight, going to put 120 on and see what happens, hoping for 3x8  Upped my dbol to 40mg ed, got enough to run it for another 5 weeks which would be 7 total, but will probably up again at week 5 to 50mg which would be ~6 total.
> 
> Weight is still on the rise, 88.2kg this morning, chest has grown 1.5" since the start, waist is up 0.5-0.75, but I can live with a half inch for every 5kg I put on :devil2: 200lbs, here I come!


mate you'll smash 200lbs I reckon ... my first cycle was basically the exact same as yours and I went from 85ish to over 100kg obviously lost a fair bit of water etc when I came off but you'll gain a lot of weight that's for sure!!!!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

H_JM_S said:


> mate you'll smash 200lbs I reckon ... my first cycle was basically the exact same as yours and I went from 85ish to over 100kg obviously lost a fair bit of water etc when I came off but you'll gain a lot of weight that's for sure!!!!


I think that post is from last week, I'm 92.5kg as of this morning


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I think that post is from last week, I'm 92.5kg as of this morning


Exactly and your only a few weeks in .... you just gain weight from thin air on cycle :lol: You'll hit 100kilos easyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Chest seems noticeably bigger than last week, looking forward to training it tomorrow 

Look at all dem proteinz


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Booooooooom, big Tricep workout, the tape measure needed to be pulled done a little more, but couldn't take the pic while holding it lol, finally the other side of that 16 mark (when pumped  )


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Rock n roll. Mine are under 16


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Rock n roll. Mine are under 16


Get soma dat der dianabol, it's magical!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Chest & Tris*
> 
> *Incline Bench*
> 
> ...


*Chest & Tris*

*Incline Bench*

72.5kg - 3x6

*Flat DBs*

27.5kg - 3x10

*Chest dips*

BW - 3x9

*High Cable Flies*

20kg - 3x10

*Incline Hammer Strength*

20kg - slow neg, 2-3 sec pause 3x

*Tris*

Bar PD x3

Rope PD x3

OH Ext x3

Didn't have a spot, I had a leak in the ceiling at home so had to hang around for a plumber, threw my normal routine out of wack a bit as I had just had my caffenine and protein shake when I noticed it, so I was buzzing about the house whilst waiting :lol:

Deadlifts tonight!!  Hoping for another +5kg


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Back & Bis*
> 
> *Deads*
> 
> ...


*Back & Bis*

*
**Deads*

172.5kg - 1x5

*Seated Rows*

75kg - 3x10

*Lat Pull downs*

70kg - 10, 10, 9

*Lat Hammer-Strength, underhand*

80kg - 11, 10, 10

*TBar row machine*

80kg - 3x10

*Biceps*

*
*DB Curls x3

Hammers x3

Deadlifts really drained me, going to add another 5kg next week then just 2.5kg each week after, should be able to get close to 200kg x5 before the end of the year


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Delts & Arms*
> 
> *Seated DB OH Press*
> 
> ...


*Seated DB OH Press*

27.5kg - 7, 7, 8

*Seated Laterals*

10kg - 10, 10, 10, 12

5kg - 8 (DS)

*DB Front raises*

10kg - 9, 9, 10, 10

*Face Pulls*

55kg - 3x14

*Arms*

Rope PD

Straight bar PD

OH Extensions

2 more weeks and I should be doing the 30's


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Legs*
> 
> *Squats*
> 
> ...


*Squats*

125kg - 3x8

*Lying Leg Curls*

70kg - 10, 10, 9

*Seated Calves*

72.5kg - 12, 12, 10

*Leg Ext*

82.5kg - 12, 12, 14

*Standing Calves*

280lb - 3x20

*Abductor (in)*

95 - 12, 12, 10

*Abductor (out)*

75 - 3x12

Squats weren't too hard, 4+1/2 weeks in now so the test should be working it's magic properly now/very soon 

If I get the 140 3x8 by the end of the year, I reckon I could do a 170-180kg for 1?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh, and weight this morning was 94.2kg, 11.2kg gained so far


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Haow many weeks dbol you running again mate?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> How many weeks dbol you running again mate?


Going to up it to 50mg at the end of week 5 and depending on how many I've got left, should be 6-7 weeks total, I expect to lose a couple kgs water when I come off it, but 100kg should still be easily reachable by end of December


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

You might not lose much water mate. How bloated are you looking around the face?

Oh and at 95kg get a front relaxed up ffs :laugh:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> You might not lose much water mate. How bloated are you looking around the face?
> 
> Oh and at 95kg get a front relaxed up ffs :laugh:


I'm not sure tbh, my work shirts are becoming to small for me and I can't do the collar up now, but I'm not sure if it's water or the fact I've put on so much weight, still regularly taking adex.

I'll get a front relaxed up at the weekend when I wake up as that's when I look my leanest, the rest of the day I'm bloated as I eat so much lol


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Chest & Tris*
> 
> *Incline Bench*
> 
> ...


B]Incline Bench

72.5kg - 3x8

*Flat DBs*

27.5kg - 3x12

*Chest dips*

BW - 3x10

*High Cable Flies*

20kg - 12, 12, 11

*Incline Hammer Strength*

20kg - slow neg, 2-3 sec pause 3x

*Tris*

Bar PD x3

Rope PD x3

OH Ext x3

Took a while as the gym was busy, but a good session. Got 2 weeks left doing this routine then I'm switching to flat BB and incline DB, looking forward to seeing how high I can get my bench, I'm sure my 1rm would be over 100kg now.

Going to be testing all 3 1RM max's in the last 3 weeks of December.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Glad to see your cycle going so well mate


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Glad to see your cycle going so well mate


Cheers buddy, never thought I'd gain this much, I'm about a kg away from adding 2 stone  Getting comments a lot about my size as well which is always great.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Back & Bis*
> 
> *
> **Deads*
> ...


*Back & Bis*

*Deads*

177.5kg - 1x5

*Seated Rows*

75kg - 3x10

*Lat Pull downs*

70kg - 10, 10, 10

*Lat Hammer-Strength, underhand*

80kg - 11, 11, 11

*TBar row machine*

85kg - 3x12

*Biceps*

*
*Side raises x3

Hammers x3

DB Curls x3

Weights were similar as last week but reps were much better.

Here you go @bigtommay you massive ****, front relaxed at 95kg, no pump, no sucking, no tensing


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Lol we need these pics though. You dont walk around holding a front bi pose all day do you...i hope :laugh:

In seriousness though, it helps to see how lean you stay mate, and appears like youve maintained some leaness too :thumbup1:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh and solid fvckin deadlifting mate!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Lol we need these pics though. You dont walk around holding a front bi pose all day do you...i hope :laugh:
> 
> In seriousness though, it helps to see how lean you stay mate, and appears like youve maintained some leaness too :thumbup1:


I actually walk round like I'm holding invisible shopping bags, as I'm 'ard



bigtommay said:


> Oh and solid fvckin deadlifting mate!


Cheers buddy, will get a video up next week of my first 4 wheeler to prove they're not just e-lifts :thumbup1:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Killed a cow on the way home and bought it back with us


----------



## Judodarren (Oct 27, 2013)

Where can yon buy online?

I've heard about people buying online and getting scammed can anyone recommend a good honest site

Thanking you [email protected]


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Judodarren said:


> Where can yon buy online?
> 
> I've heard about people buying online and getting scammed can anyone recommend a good honest site
> 
> Thanking you [email protected]


You can get good steaks (not quite as big as the one above though) from www.musclefood.com


----------



## Judodarren (Oct 27, 2013)

Lol you can in tesco and Asda too


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Judodarren said:


> Lol you can in tesco and Asda too


Yeah mate but you tesco/asda are more expensive plus you asked for an online source. Musclefood are g2g.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Seated DB OH Press*
> 
> 27.5kg - 7, 7, 8
> 
> ...


*Delts and Arms*

*Seated DB OH Press*

27.5kg - 3x8

*Seated Laterals*

10kg - 10, 10, 11, 12

5kg - 5 (DS)

*DB Front raises*

10kg - 4x10

*Face Pulls*

60kg - 12, 10, 10

*Arms*

Rope PD

Straight bar PD

OH Extensions

Bicep cable curls

30's next week


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Delts and Arms*
> 
> *Seated DB OH Press*
> 
> ...


Nice work. So far my only lift that has jumped up has been shoulder press

Have you had any lift move up more than another?

Just pinned 2ml so hopefully we have a nice jump in squat this week


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Nice work. So far my only lift that has jumped up has been shoulder press
> 
> Have you had any lift move up more than another?
> 
> Just pinned 2ml so hopefully we have a nice jump in squat this week


Everything's going up tbh  My first deadlift on cycle was 162.5 - 1x5, after 5 weeks I'll be doing 180 - 1x5 on Friday which I'm pretty happy with, other compounds are going up a lot slower because I'm doing 3x8 before moving the weight up, I'm not so fussed about the strength as I've gained a load of size, someone asked 'if I had eaten a cow' on the weekend, and relatives I saw last night were asking me about my training because I've grown so much 

How many weeks have you been on now? 4? From what I've read, the test should really be starting to do it's magic soon.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Swings and roundabouts with size gains, nice to hear it from friends, sh!te to get accusations from family.

My mother actually walked in my room and caught me mixing hcg, I told her its not steroids and that it's a weight loss thing (knew she'd Google it) its a good thing 'HCG Diet' actually checks out on Google. She said she not convinced that I'm not on steroids. Wish I could come out with it but she told me Id never walk through the front door if she finds out I'm on steroids!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Swings and roundabouts with size gains, nice to hear it from friends, sh!te to get accusations from family.
> 
> My mother actually walked in my room and caught me mixing hcg, I told her its not steroids and that it's a weight loss thing (knew she'd Google it) its a good thing 'HCG Diet' actually checks out on Google. She said she not convinced that I'm not on steroids. Wish I could come out with it but she told me Id never walk through the front door if she finds out I'm on steroids!


Cant you just get your own house? :laugh:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Cant you just get your own house? :laugh:


Probably should've mentioned that this was last night.

I've got around £13k saved so I could probably get a mortgage, I just have no idea where to start. Its a massive commitment to make so I don't want to just jump into it, I want my own place so bad though..


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

My dad knows I think, but he hasn't actually asked, I'll tell him the truth when he eventually does.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Probably should've mentioned that this was last night.
> 
> I've got around £13k saved so I could probably get a mortgage, I just have no idea where to start. Its a massive commitment to make so I don't want to just jump into it, I want my own place so bad though..


Would you not consider getting a mate or some mates and renting for a short spell while you look into it? I'd hate having no privacy like that meself.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> My dad knows I think, but he hasn't actually asked, I'll tell him the truth when he eventually does.


Would be impossible not to know with the kg youve put on mate lol.

I had a few people notice and say things to me when my weight went up yet i didnt gain nearly as much weight as you have.

I actually have more people who have commented on how ive now lost weight though and how my face is sharper lol. They seem to see it as a good thing and ask for weight loss advice :laugh: its funny how people look at things differently.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Everything's going up tbh  My first deadlift on cycle was 162.5 - 1x5, after 5 weeks I'll be doing 180 - 1x5 on Friday which I'm pretty happy with, other compounds are going up a lot slower because I'm doing 3x8 before moving the weight up, I'm not so fussed about the strength as I've gained a load of size, someone asked 'if I had eaten a cow' on the weekend, and relatives I saw last night were asking me about my training because I've grown so much
> 
> How many weeks have you been on now? 4? From what I've read, the test should really be starting to do it's magic soon.


4th jab this morning. So it should be all systems go. Definitely feeling the effects downstairs. My missus actually finds it hillarious the little soldier is always ready to salute.

I'm planning to do legs tonight if I can get to the gym, hopefully we can see some good numbers there. I would like to hit 180KG x 1 by week 10 if that's not too ambitious. I did 140 x 2 x 5 last week and will puit 145KG on the bar and try for 2 x 5


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> 4th jab this morning. So it should be all systems go. Definitely feeling the effects downstairs. My missus actually finds it hillarious the little soldier is always ready to salute.
> 
> I'm planning to do legs tonight if I can get to the gym, hopefully we can see some good numbers there. I would like to hit 180KG x 1 by week 10 if that's not too ambitious. I did 140 x 2 x 5 last week and will puit 145KG on the bar and try for 2 x 5


I was a sex pest before but now it's ridiculous and my gf is getting ****ed off lol, I keep thinking about sessions with my ex's randomly during the day for no reason at all...

But back to training, legs for me tonight too  My squat's going up slowing, I'm going to hit at least 140kg 3x8 by the end of cycle, (maybe 150kg) I've gained about 1+1/2 inch on my thighs so far I think.

If I was only doing 3x5 the weights would be flying up, but as I said, mass is the goal and those extra 3 reps is an extra 1100kg+ moved over 3 sets.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

nice, i would do more than 5 reps, but I don't like cardio


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Squats*
> 
> 125kg - 3x8
> 
> ...


Girlfriend said last night my legs are getting to big and she doesn't like it, my reply was just 'I've got 9 fvcking weeks left so you better get used to it  ', maybe it's time for an upgrade? :lol:

*Legs*

*Squats*

127.5kg - 3x8

*Lying Leg Curls*

70kg - 3x10

*Seated Calves*

75kg - 10, 11, 11

*Leg Ext*

85kg - 3x12

*Standing Calves*

300lb - 20, 20, 18

*Abductor (in)*

95 - 12, 12, 10

*Abductor (out)*

80 - 3x12

Brutal session as always, was ready to throw up by the end of lying leg curls but just powered on till the end lol

130kg next week, will film it if I remember.

EDIT: Weight this morning was 95.7kg, on the way to that magical 3 figures


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

One thing i realised on gear is that steroids and girlfriends dont seem to mix well lol. I think steroids are more suited to those that can fvck about.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> One thing i realised on gear is that steroids and girlfriends dont seem to mix well lol. I think steroids are more suited to those that can fvck about.


Maybe, subconsciously or not, they don't want you to improve yourself physically out of fear of leaving them for someone 'better'?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I've been getting the 'looking big' comments lol

My issue now is clothes not fitting


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I've been getting the 'looking big' comments lol
> 
> My issue now is clothes not fitting


Me too, just had to buy new work shirts and work trousers, hopefully what I have now will fit again when I cut :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Incline Bench*
> 
> 72.5kg - 3x8
> 
> ...


Somehow my weight has gone from 95.7 (tues) to 96.6kg this morning! Looking just as lean   Maybe the casein shake I take really has been feeding my body throughout the night lol

Was going to start flat benching next week, but 3 guys were on the incline today so thought I'd start this session instead, last timed I bench I did 72.5kg 3x7, massive jump! 

*Chest & Tris*

*Flat Bench*

80kg - 3x8

*Incline DBs*

25kg - 3x12

*Chest dips*

BW - 2x6

*Low Cable Flies*

15kg - 3x12

*Incline Hammer Strength*

20kg - slow neg, 2-3 sec pause 3x

*Tris*

Bar PD x3

Rope PD x3

OH Ext x3

Chest dips made my shoulder feel a little strange, I'm guessing my muscles are gaining far faster than my tendons and they can't cope with the extra weight, only did 2 sets and dropping them from the routine.

Got 8 chest sessions left, definitely want to be benching 100kg - 3x5+ by the end.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I haven't done flat benching in years, 70kg used to make my collar bones scream. SC has it in the routine so I followed it. I was banging out 90kg, couldn't believe it!

Good to see the weight flying on you too, on SC's plan I've put on 4kg this week and looking just as lean, can't wait to see what the next few weeks bring.

Hope you don't catch up to my deadlifts mind :lol:


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Progress pics? Share the gains haha


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I haven't done flat benching in years, 70kg used to make my collar bones scream. SC has it in the routine so I followed it. I was banging out 90kg, couldn't believe it!
> 
> Good to see the weight flying on you too, on SC's plan I've put on 4kg this week and looking just as lean, can't wait to see what the next few weeks bring.
> 
> Hope you don't catch up to my deadlifts mind :lol:


Well tonight is 180kg - 1x5, didn't I see you post you did 160kg? YA FANNY!!



mills91 said:


> Progress pics? Share the gains haha


Will get some up, I think I've put on quite a bit of fat, but definitely not complaining as I've put on over 2 stone 

-

Dunno if anyone's seen my post in MA, but I'm going out this weekend so will probably drop a few pounds lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

You don't know what reps or how many sets I did! For 5 I've done 187.5kg before so.... :tongue:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> You don't know what reps or how many sets I did! For 5 I've done 187.5kg before so.... :tongue:


that was my warm up the other week


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> You don't know what reps or how many sets I did! For 5 I've done 187.5kg before so.... :tongue:


So in 4 weeks I'll have beaten it 



simonthepieman said:


> that was my warm up the other week


Fvck off manlet

:wub:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I think it's time to get up some videos in my blog. I will go for a Deadlift PR in 2 weeks and try and film it.

is a 10KG jump too ambitious?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I think it's time to get up some videos in my blog. I will go for a Deadlift PR in 2 weeks and try and film it.
> 
> is a 10KG jump too ambitious?


Well I've added 20kg to my 1x5 dead in 5 weeks, so 10kg is a bit of a pvssy jump, at least 15kg+


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Well I've added 20kg to my 1x5 dead in 5 weeks, so 10kg is a bit of a pvssy jump, at least 15kg+


I was talking 1rm. **** doing that to a 5rm

Maybe when the tren is out


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I was talking 1rm. **** doing that to a 5rm
> 
> Maybe when the tren is out


I know you're talking about 1rm, I called you a pvssy for only upping it by 10kg, should be 15kg+

Dbol is your friend


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I know you're talking about 1rm, I called you a pvssy for only upping it by 10kg, should be 15kg+
> 
> Dbol is your friend


Lol. No chance.

Not with my recent diet. I'd look like the michellen man.

In way above where I expected to be with weight at this stage. The poor missus is getting squashed


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> that was my warm up the other week


Imagine if I was a foot shorter, like you, I'd only have to pull it 5" off the floor too :whistling:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Imagine if I was a foot shorter, like you, I'd only have to pull it 5" off the floor too :whistling:


If I was 5" taller I'd be a bigger dick head like you


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I smell competitiveness :laugh:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> If I was 5" taller I'd be a bigger dick head like you


No need to call me a dick head.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> No need to call me a dick head.


Sorry.

Dickhead :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Back & Bis*
> 
> *Deads*
> 
> ...


*Back & Bis*

*Deads*

180kg - 1x5

*Seated Rows*

75kg - 12, 12, 10

*Lat Pull downs*

70kg - 10, 10, 10

*Lat Hammer-Strength, underhand*

80kg - 11, 11, 11

*TBar row machine*

90kg - 3x10

*Biceps*

*
*Side raises x3

Hammers x3

DB Curls x3


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Some update pics for you homos

End of week 5 and current measurements are

Biceps +1.5"

Chest +2"

Quads +2"

Calves +1.5"

Waist +2"

Weight +13.8kg






































About 1+1/2 weeks of dbol, 8 weeks of test left, all kindzzzzz of gains to be made


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good strength increases again mate!

Btw how are you finding this Fuerza T400? I pinned 1.5ml of it Monday and the last few days I've been like a dog with 2 dicks!!!!! I've actually never had this feeling on test before, and I've used BSI, Fusion Pharma, and WC. Can't wait to have my ex around later


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Looking Mahoisive


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Good strength increases again mate!
> 
> Btw how are you finding this Fuerza T400? I pinned 1.5ml of it Monday and the last few days I've been like a dog with 2 dicks!!!!! I've actually never had this feeling on test before, and I've used BSI, Fusion Pharma, and WC. Can't wait to have my ex around later





simonthepieman said:


> Looking Mahoisive


Cheers gents 

I'm loving the Fuerza, doing 1.5ml in the quads and I'm literally getting almost no pip what so ever, and I'm crazily horny, (knocked one out twice within the space of an hour last night :lol: )


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> I'm loving the Fuerza, doing 1.5ml in the quads and I'm literally getting almost no pip what so ever, and I'm crazily horny, (knocked one out twice within the space of an hour last night :lol: )


Glad its not just me, I'm at it all the time :lol:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Good strength increases again mate!
> 
> Btw how are you finding this Fuerza T400? I pinned 1.5ml of it Monday and the last few days I've been like a dog with 2 dicks!!!!! I've actually never had this feeling on test before, and I've used BSI, Fusion Pharma, and WC. Can't wait to have my ex around later


Thats cos you have a good source :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Delts and Arms*
> 
> *Seated DB OH Press*
> 
> ...


Felt great to be off the dbol for the weekend, purely so I could do the washing up without being in agony from back pumps!! Dropped 2kg which I'd assume is mostly water from my face as I can now do my work collar up again :lol: Back on it from y'day and got 9 days left of 50mg

*Delts and Arms*

*Seated DB OH Press*

30kg - 3x5

*Seated Laterals*

10kg - 10, 11, 12, 12

*DB Front raises*

10kg - 11, 11, 12, 12

*Face Pulls*

60kg - 3x12

*Arms*

Rope PD

Straight bar PD

OH Extensions

Bicep cable curls

Arms were 16.5" after that session  If I finish this cycle with 16.5" cold, I'll be very happy. Squats tonight, will be good to put 2+3/4 plates a side on


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

:laugh: did you have moon face mate? I didn't think i ever had it at the time but when i look back at pics from when i was on i can see it very easily now, i looked like a ball face...and that was without dbol :lol:

What size are those guns cold now?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> :laugh: did you have moon face mate? I didn't think i ever had it at the time but when i look back at pics from when i was on i can see it very easily now, i looked like a ball face...and that was without dbol :lol:
> 
> What size are those guns cold now?


Don't like to admit it, but yes I did/do :lol: Slightly looking forward to finishing the dbol.

As I train them twice a week they're hardly ever fully cold, but must be about 16" I think


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Legs*
> 
> *Squats*
> 
> ...


Ate an absolute ton yesterday morning so this session didn't feel as brutal as it usually does 

*Legs*

*Squats*

130kg - 3x8

*Lying Leg Curls*

70kg - 12, 12, 11

*Seated Calves*

75kg - 3x12

*Leg Ext*

87.5kg - 3x12

*Standing Calves*

320lb - 20, 18, 18

*Abductor (in)*

95 - 3x12

*Abductor (out)*

80 - 3x12

On a side note, I'm very impressed with my training partner who's pretty much kept up with me 100% natty, he weighs about 73kg, 5'9, and squatted 130kg 3x7


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Chest & Tris*
> 
> *Flat Bench*
> 
> ...


*Chest & Tris*

*Flat Bench*

85kg - 6, 6, 7

*Incline DBs*

27.5kg - 3x10

*Low Cable Flies*

15kg - 14, 14, 12

*High Cable Flies*

17.5kg - 3x14

*Tris*

Bar PD x3

Rope PD x3

OH Ext x3

Thought I'd put the penultimate session with dbol to good use and +5kg my bench from last week, went well so will up it by 2.5kg again next week, then go back to aiming for 3x8. My new goal of 100kg 3x8 is unlikely, but could happen!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Chest & Tris*
> 
> *Flat Bench*
> 
> ...


With bench the trick is to keep adding weight.

Warm up with a triple+ 2.5/5KG above your 3 x 8 weight.

I spent ages stuck on the the bench aim for a rep target and this really helped


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> With bench the trick is to keep adding weight.
> 
> Warm up with a triple+ 2.5/5KG above your 3 x 8 weight.
> 
> I spent ages stuck on the the bench aim for a rep target and this really helped


I'm not stuck on bench, just wanted to make the most of the strength gains of the dbol for these last couple sessions, the goal of my cycle is mass over strength though, that's the reason I'll be going back to 3x8 after next week.

Good advice though


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Back & Bis*
> 
> *Deads*
> 
> ...


*Back & Bis*

*Deads*

182.5kg - 1x5

*Seated Rows*

80kg - 12, 12, 11

*Lat Pull downs*

70kg - 3x11

*Lat Hammer-Strength, underhand*

85kg - 3x10

*TBar row machine*

90kg - 3x12

*Biceps*

Side raises x3

Hammers x3

DB Curls x3


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Delts and Arms*
> 
> *Seated DB OH Press*
> 
> ...


*Seated DB OH Press*

30kg - 3x7

*Seated Laterals*

10kg - 4x12

*DB Front raises*

10kg - 4x12

*Face Pulls*

60kg - 12

65kg - 10, 11

*Arms*

Rope PD

Straight bar PD

OH Extensions

Bicep curls

Should be able to get the 30's 3x8 next session pretty easily, bring on the 32s!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Deadlifts are killing me off, after I do them I'm completely drained for the rest of the session and tbh I'm pretty happy about how heavy I've been lifting, so I'm going to swap them round to the end (before Bi's) and go for a lighter weight for 3x 5-8.

But firstly I wanna try a 1rm, @simonthepieman (and everyone else), what do you think I should go for? 205kg? Did 182.5 x5 Friday's session.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

When I could do 185kg for 5 I managed to pull 210kg, have a go at that?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Deadlifts are killing me off, after I do them I'm completely drained for the rest of the session and tbh I'm pretty happy about how heavy I've been lifting, so I'm going to swap them round to the end (before Bi's) and go for a lighter weight for 3x 5-8.
> 
> But firstly I wanna try a 1rm, @simonthepieman (and everyone else), what do you think I should go for? 205kg? Did 182.5 x5 Friday's session.


I would work up to 190kg x1 keep adding 10kg until it sticks to the floor


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> When I could do 185kg for 5 I managed to pull 210kg, have a go at that?


210 sounds good to me



simonthepieman said:


> I would work up to 190kg x1 keep adding 10kg until it sticks to the floor


Well I'm certain I could pull a 200, it's just whether to go for an extra 5, 7.5 or 10kg. I think I'll go 100, 140, 180, then 2XX.

I'm weighing around 97kg, so anything over 200 I'll be happy with as it's over 2xbw


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Awesome deadliest there mate :thumbup:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Try

180x1

200x1

210 x1

215 x1


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

joeyh1485 said:


> Awesome deadliest there mate :thumbup:


Cheers 

I'll definitely get a vid up of it this Friday.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Well i pulled 195 and i was only doing 3sets of 160-165x5 i think


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Legs*
> 
> *Squats*
> 
> ...


Had to train late as had a college exam (I passed  ), so was a bit out of whack, still managed get the squat up which is the main thing.

*Legs*

*Squats*

132.5kg - 3x8

*Lying Leg Curls*

77kg - 10, 10, 9

*Seated Calves*

77.5kg - 3x10

*Leg Ext*

90kg - 3x12

*Standing Calves*

340lb - 18, 16, 16

*Abductor (in)*

100 - 3x10

*Abductor (out)*

85 - 3x10

3 weeks and I'll be doing 3 wheelers for 3x8


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Well i pulled 195 and i was only doing 3sets of 160-165x5 i think


My mate posted on fb that he got a 205kg yesterday, so the goal is definitely now 210kg :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> My mate posted on fb that he got a 205kg yesterday, so the goal is definitely now 210kg :lol:


I believe in you.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I believe in you.


I'll think of you Friday after I collapse to the floor in spasm after throwing my back out

:wub:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> I'll think of you Friday after I collapse to the floor in spasm after throwing my back out
> 
> :wub:


Take a video pls :tongue:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> My mate posted on fb that he got a 205kg yesterday, so the goal is definitely now 210kg :lol:


Which my PR, which means I have to up the game


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Which my PR, which means I have to up the game


This man has set your target at 220+ now rob :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

220kg today mate. No point in doing less


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> 220kg today mate. No point in doing less


I'd snap my **** up doing 220, if I carried on doing deads first for the rest of my cycle I'm sure I could easliy get there, but then you'd be stronger as well lol. I'll take 210 and be very happy with it  gunna load up on food this morning.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Chest & Tris*
> 
> *Flat Bench*
> 
> ...


More weight and more reps on bench 

*Chest & Tris*

*Flat Bench*

87.5kg - 6, 7, 7

*Incline DBs*

27.5kg - 3x12

*Low Cable Flies*

17.5kg - 3x12

*High Cable Flies*

20kg - 3x12

*Tris*

Bar PD x3

Rope PD x3

OH Ext x3


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I'd snap my **** up doing 220, if I carried on doing deads first for the rest of my cycle I'm sure I could easliy get there, but then you'd be stronger as well lol. I'll take 210 and be very happy with it  gunna load up on food this morning.


Cool mate stay safe


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Back & Bis*
> 
> *Deads*
> 
> ...


*Back & Bis*

*Deads*

210g - 1x1

*Seated Rows*

85kg - 3x12

*Lat Pull downs*

70kg - 12, 10, 10

*Lat Hammer-Strength, underhand*

85kg - 3x10

*TBar row machine*

90kg - 14, 14

95kg - 9

*Biceps*

Side raises x3

Hammers x3

DB Curls x3

Boooooooooooooom 210kg  



Was dead the rest of the workout, but very happy with that lift


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice work champ. Killing it


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Nice work champ. Killing it


Cheers buddy, watching it back I probably could've got 215, but didn't wanna risk it, my shoulder hurt slightly afterwards, fine now though. I'm done with heavy deads this cycle though, going to concentrate on bringing up the rest of my back and will probably start them again in the new year.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah. I'm not going to max for a few weeks. Might just go for broke at the end of the cycle would 250 be too ambitious lol?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Yeah. I'm not going to max for a few weeks. Might just go for broke at the end of the cycle would 250 be too ambitious lol?


How solid was your 220? At the moment it's only an e-lift... :rolleye:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> How solid was your 220? At the moment it's only an e-lift... :rolleye:


It wasn't a war. Let's put it that way.

I'll film 240.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Seated DB OH Press*
> 
> 30kg - 3x7
> 
> ...


*Delts & Arms*

*Seated DB OH Press*

30kg - 3x8

*Seated Laterals*

12.5kg - 10, 9, 9, 9

*DB Front raises*

12.5kg - 9, 9, 9, 10

*Face Pulls*

60kg - 3x14

*Arms*

Rope PD

Straight bar PD

OH Extensions

Bicep cable curls

Thought the DB OH would've been easier, but oh well, still got the 3x8, 32.5's next week  Looking forward to my 135kg squat tomorrow (kind of lol)


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thighs are so much bigger than my calves :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Thighs are so much bigger than my calves :lol:


Ha ha twin


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Ha ha twin


I blame having long legs...

What's your excuse? :rolleye:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I blame having long legs...
> 
> What's your excuse? :rolleye:


having short legs


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Legs*
> 
> *Squats*
> 
> ...


*Legs*

*Squats*

135kg - 3x8

*Lying Leg Curls*

77kg - 11, 10, 10

*Seated Calves*

77.5kg - 3x12

*Leg Ext*

92.5kg - 3x12

*Standing Calves*

340lb - 3x18

*Abductor (in)*

100 - 12, 12, 10

*Abductor (out)*

85 - 3x12

2 weeks till the 3 wheeler!  Will get my training partner to film the a set, the first one is always a piece of pish, 3rd one is hell lol


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Chest & Tris*
> 
> *Flat Bench*
> 
> ...


*Chest & Tris*

*Flat Bench*

87.5kg - 8, 8, 9

*Incline DBs*

30kg - 3x10

*Low Cable Flies*

17.5kg - 3x14

*High Cable Flies*

20kg - 3x14

*Tris*

Bar PD x3

Rope PD x3

OH Ext x3

All kindzzzzzzz o gains, my previous 1RM for bench was 90kg, safe to say I'm about to smash that next week


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Wth, where are your calves? Lol.

How do they look in shorts? My quads are bigger than my calves but my calves look decent in shorts.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Wth, where are your calves? Lol.
> 
> How do they look in shorts? My quads are bigger than my calves but my calves look decent in shorts.


I think it's just because I'm 6'1 so they look sh!t, currently just over 16', also didn't help that I did stronglifts so my quads got huge and calves stayed the same, if I could go back I'd add in calf work at least once a week


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Delts & Arms*
> 
> *Seated DB OH Press*
> 
> ...


*Delts & Arms*

*Seated DB OH Press*

32.5kg - 6, 6, 5

*Seated Laterals*

12.5kg - 10, 10, 10, 9

*DB Front raises*

12.5kg - 4x10

*Hammer strength shrug machine*

85kg - 3x12

*Face Pulls*

65kg - 3x12

*Arms*

Rope PD

Straight bar PD

OH Extensions

Bicep cable curls

Wrist curls

My traps have always grown well just from deadlifting, but was waiting for the cables last week so did some shrugs, quite enjoyed them so going to stick with it for a while.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

DB press is getting there mate!!

I can't get the 37.5s up on my own and I won't ask for help. I did use them the other day for a few sets of 5 with my mate though, managed 40kg for 2 reps at the end too!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> DB press is getting there mate!!
> 
> I can't get the 37.5s up on my own and I won't ask for help. I did use them the other day for a few sets of 5 with my mate though, managed 40kg for 2 reps at the end too!


Ha ha I'm like this. I have to do a swinging clean thing standing up then sit down after. It's not very slick


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Ha ha I'm like this. I have to do a swinging clean thing standing up then sit down after. It's not very slick


I sit down, have them in my hands with my arms straight, rock back and fore, then on the third swing I curl those bad boys up.

I used to be able to flick 30s up off my knees, but after that I had to start doing that curling thing, probably look like a right knob.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> DB press is getting there mate!!
> 
> I can't get the 37.5s up on my own and I won't ask for help. I did use them the other day for a few sets of 5 with my mate though, managed 40kg for 2 reps at the end too!





simonthepieman said:


> Ha ha I'm like this. I have to do a swinging clean thing standing up then sit down after. It's not very slick


I know what you mean guys, 32's went up okay, but I'd imagine over 35 is going to be an awkward struggle, I think I might change it up next week.

2 options, either the hammer strength OH press (below) or BB military press, what do we think??










The only problem I see with this machine is the chair is at slightly too much of an angle and might work the front delts more than the rest.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I've used that machine in my gym mate, sit on the stool bit, but place your chest against the long cushion, instead of your back. It feels much more comfortable for me, and I can press more.

I used it after my sets of DB press I mentioned earlier, managed 45kg a side for 3 x 12, don't lock out and feel the burn!!!!!!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

How's it going mate. What's your weight at the moment?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Legs*
> 
> *Squats*
> 
> ...


*Legs*

*Squats*

137.5kg - 3x8

*Lying Leg Curls*

77kg - 3x11

*Seated Calves*

80kg - 3x10

*Leg Ext*

95kg - 3x12

*Standing Calves*

340lb - 20, 18, 18

*Abductor (in)*

105 - 3x10

*Abductor (out)*

90 - 3x12

Bring on the 3 wheeler next week! Will film the first set if I remember


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> How's it going mate. What's your weight at the moment?


All going well, been scared to go on the scales since coming off the dbol lol, but weighed in this morning at 98.7kg  Think the heaviest I've been is 99.1, so must've droppped some weight then regained it.

The only thing that may be a problem is my training partner is working nights for 2 months starting in 2 weeks, so not going to have anyone to spot me on all the time on bench and squat.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> All going well, been scared to go on the scales since coming off the dbol lol, but weighed in this morning at 98.7kg  Think the heaviest I've been is 99.1, so must've droppped some weight then regained it.
> 
> The only thing that may be a problem is my training partner is working nights for 2 months starting in 2 weeks, so not going to have anyone to spot me on all the time on bench and squat.


WHats a spotter?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> WHats a spotter?


Don't have power rack at this gym, only a squat stand with 30cm long rails, I don't fancy getting pinned by 140kg+ lol, but I'll ask a random for a spot


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Now that I'm training heavy I wish I had a training partner. Some random started yelling encouragement to me whilst squatting the other day and I think it did help.

The final set of squats is a scary place


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Now that I'm training heavy I wish I had a training partner. Some random started yelling encouragement to me whilst squatting the other day and I think it did help.
> 
> The final set of squats is a scary place


Definitely! When I upload a vid of my squat next week you can see how small the rails are, i wouldn't mind if it was a power rack.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Chest & Tris*
> 
> *Flat Bench*
> 
> ...


*Chest & Tris*

*Flat Bench*

90kg - 3x7

*Incline DBs*

30kg - 3x12

*Low Cable Flies*

20kg - 3x12

*High Cable Flies*

22.5kg - 13, 12, 12

*Tris*

Bar PD x3

Rope PD x3

OH Ext x3

Before cycle my last bench was 72.5 3x7, I can't believe I've added almost *20kg* to it!!!!!!!!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Chest & Tris*
> 
> *Flat Bench*
> 
> ...


Good going buddy!!

I always find bench races up on cycle.

It's always my benchmark of strength gains if you'll pardon the pun


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

My incline has gone through the roof.

I did high rep decline last week. Felt amazing.

What kind of tempo do you do on the cables


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Looks like I forgot to update my last back session my I'll post them both



robdobbie said:


> *Back & Bis*
> 
> *Lat Pull downs*
> 
> ...


*Back & Bis*

*
**Lat Pull downs*

*
*75kg - 3x10

*
Seated Rows*

90kg - 12, 10, 10

*Lat Hammer-Strength, underhand*

90kg - 3x10

*TBar row machine*

100kg - 3x12

*Deads*

*
*125kg - 3x8

*Biceps*

Side raises x3

Hammers x3

DB Curls x3

Took a massive hit to the weights I'm using for deads (and to my ego lol), but at least I have more energy for the other exercises, plus I'm hoping it should build some more mass as...

185kg - 1x5 = 925kg moved

125kg - 3x8 = 3000kg moved


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Delts & Arms*
> 
> *Seated DB OH Press*
> 
> ...


*Delts & Arms*

*Military Press*

60kg - 8, 6, 7

*Seated Laterals*

12.5kg - 4x10

*DB Front raises*

12.5kg - 4x11

*Hammer strength shrug machine*

90kg - 3x12

*Face Pulls*

65kg - 3x14

*Arms*

Rope PD

Straight bar PD

OH Extensions

Bicep cable curls

Wrist curls

Trained Sunday but had a few beers Saturday night, so wasn't giving everything to MP, was nice to be able to press a plate though.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Weight this morning is 98.9kg, just going to keep gaining slowly for the rest of the year as I've put on enough fat already, I'm sure I'll end up around 105kg after Christmas though :lol:

Finally on that 3 plate squat tonight!! Will get a video up of the first set


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> My incline has gone through the roof.
> 
> I did high rep decline last week. Felt amazing.
> 
> What kind of tempo do you do on the cables


Cables is always shoulders back, chest out, head up, then a tempo of 1-1-2-1 (so I'm pausing at full contraction and full stretch), what do you use?

Your incline is very impressive, I'm happy with how my bench is progressing, although I miss the dbols working with the test, I'd be able to add 2.5kg from last session and do the same amount of reps  Did the winny give you any strength gains??


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Cables is always shoulders back, chest out, head up, then a tempo of 1-1-2-1 (so I'm pausing at full contraction and full stretch), what do you use?
> 
> Your incline is very impressive, I'm happy with how my bench is progressing, although I miss the dbols working with the test, I'd be able to add 2.5kg from last session and do the same amount of reps  Did the winny give you any strength gains??


The winny might as well have been smarties for all i noticed TBH.

With cables, i haven't found something i have 'loved' and it depends what I have done previously. I did 100KG x 5 x 10 on the decline and a few incline DBs. I was doing a low to high pulley with a 3 second hold and it was killing me. I'd move the the angle to find the sweet spot to get the MMC in the upper middle.

But when i tried the same with low rep bench it wasn't the same.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> The winny might as well have been smarties for all i noticed TBH.
> 
> With cables, i haven't found something i have 'loved' and it depends what I have done previously. I did 100KG x 5 x 10 on the decline and a few incline DBs. I was doing a low to high pulley with a 3 second hold and it was killing me. I'd move the the angle to find the sweet spot to get the MMC in the upper middle.
> 
> But when i tried the same with low rep bench it wasn't the same.


Gotta love the pump!

Well I have some Var I was going to use in Summer, but I was thinking about using it for the bridge to PCT, then just get some more for my cut, what do you think? Probably 50-75mg/day

Have you decided when you're starting your one rip?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Gotta love the pump!
> 
> Well I have some Var I was going to use in Summer, but I was thinking about using it for the bridge to PCT, then just get some more for my cut, what do you think? Probably 50-75mg/day
> 
> Have you decided when you're starting your one rip?


maybe tomorrow? :devil2:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

What lab var do you have? I'd run it at the highest dose you can to bridge, such an amazing compound. Even after all this time on dbol you switch to var and you'll still get good strength gains


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Legs*
> 
> *Squats*
> 
> ...


*Legs*

*Squats*

140kg - 3x8

*Lying Leg Curls*

75kg - 12, 11, 1

*Seated Calves*

80kg - 3x12

*Leg Ext*

97.5kg - 3x12

*Standing Calves*

240lb - 3x15 (dropped the weight on these and slowed the tempo right down)

*Abductor (in)*

105 - 3x12

*Abductor (out)*

95 - 3x10

Finally on 3 wheels!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> What lab var do you have? I'd run it at the highest dose you can to bridge, such an amazing compound. Even after all this time on dbol you switch to var and you'll still get good strength gains


British dragon 50mg, got 60 of them, may do 4 weeks at 75mg (last week of cycle and 3 week bridge), save the remaining few for summer and get some more.

What do you think? what dose did you run yours at?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice squatting mate! Good depth. What set was that? I hope that was the first :laugh:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Nice squatting mate! Good depth. What set was that? I hope that was the first :laugh:


Haha, yes, was defnintely the first set! I'm dead by the third.

How's your training going? Did you find a two day split in the end?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> British dragon 50mg, got 60 of them, may do 4 weeks at 75mg (last week of cycle and 3 week bridge), save the remaining few for summer and get some more.
> 
> What do you think? what dose did you run yours at?


I ran those at 100mg, did not rate..


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I ran those at 100mg, did not rate..


I got them cheap so not too fussed, what lab would you reccommend?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> I got them cheap so not too fussed, what lab would you reccommend?


Triumph var, not sure if it's still floating about as I've not heard much lately. Apart from that recent thread where someone gained 12lbs in 2 days on it..

I know @Sambuca rates Thai pharma var, even at low doses.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Triumph var, not sure if it's still floating about as I've not heard much lately. Apart from that recent thread where someone gained 12lbs in 2 days on it..
> 
> I know @Sambuca rates Thai pharma var, even at low doses.


ye only using pharma orals now difference is night and day to ugl imo. and i have tried most lol


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Haha, yes, was defnintely the first set! I'm dead by the third.
> 
> How's your training going? Did you find a two day split in the end?


Lol, i was thinking it looked comfortable for you. 

Haven't trained in weeks mate. Probably won't train for a while either tbh. I seem to be able to do so much more with my life that i don't even know myself why i bother training lol. I guess i just enjoy the challenge of lifting but when i train i feel like i have reduced quality of life. I'm studying to be chartered as well which doesnt help.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Lol, i was thinking it looked comfortable for you.
> 
> Haven't trained in weeks mate. Probably won't train for a while either tbh. I seem to be able to do so much more with my life that i don't even know myself why i bother training lol. I guess i just enjoy the challenge of lifting but when i train i feel like i have reduced quality of life. I'm studying to be chartered as well which doesnt help.


Are you doing your ACCA?? How far are you into it? I'm doing level 3 AAT at the moment, it is a pain in the ar5e to work 40hrs a week, college 2x evenings a week, revise, see the gf enough to keep her happy, prep meals and train, but it's gotta be done!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Legs*
> 
> *Squats*
> 
> ...


Is that a gym or a mothers meeting going on in the back?

nice squating mate


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Is that a gym or a mothers meeting going on in the back?
> 
> nice squating mate


 :lol: Far to much talking between sets in my gym, I try and keep chat to a minimum, furthest it usually gets to is "alright mate", there's one guy who doesn't get the hint and carries on trying to chat, even when I barely respond lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> :lol: Far to much talking between sets in my gym, I try and keep chat to a minimum, furthest it usually gets to is "alright mate", there's one guy who doesn't get the hint and carries on trying to chat, even when I barely respond lol


I am the smiliest friendliest guy in the world in real life, but i'm a right moody **** when lifting heavy. I realise i have a 2 minuite psych up routine. Nothing silly. But even the powerlifter PT who i've got pally with recently, ignores me during these times.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Are you doing your ACCA?? How far are you into it? I'm doing level 3 AAT at the moment, it is a pain in the ar5e to work 40hrs a week, college 2x evenings a week, revise, see the gf enough to keep her happy, prep meals and train, but it's gotta be done!


No mate. I dont even know what that is but i presume it's accounting? lol. I have an MEng and work in infrastructure so completely different lol. I fancy accounting someday though.

Haha yes i do know how you feel mate. Hence why time is precious. Im a homeowner, landlord, and daddy on top too and we have a zoo full of pets at home :laugh:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> No mate. I dont even know what that is but i presume it's accounting? lol. I have an MEng and work in infrastructure so completely different lol. I fancy accounting someday though.
> 
> Haha yes i do know how you feel mate. Hence why time is precious. Im a homeowner, landlord, and daddy on top too and we have a zoo full of pets at home :laugh:


Yeah it's accounting, as soon as I hear 'chartered' I just think chartered accountant, which is what I want to be in the next 6 years or so, plenty of hard work ahead of me lol

I can imagine being a dad takes up more time that any of the stuff on my list  Do you have a garage? All you'd need is a power rack, oly bar and a few plates and you'd be sorted!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Chest & Tris*
> 
> *Flat Bench*
> 
> ...


*Chest & Tris*

*Flat Bench*

92.5kg - 3x6

*Incline DBs*

32kg - 10, 10, 9

*Low Cable Flies*

20kg - 14, 13, 12

*High Cable Flies*

22.5kg - 14, 12, 12

*Tris*

Bar PD x3

Rope PD x3

OH Ext x3

Was busy at work so didn't get to eat all my meals, still had an okay session, hopefully the Var bridge will see me on target to hit 100kg 3x8 before PCT.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Yeah it's accounting, as soon as I hear 'chartered' I just think chartered accountant, which is what I want to be in the next 6 years or so, plenty of hard work ahead of me lol
> 
> I can imagine being a dad takes up more time that any of the stuff on my list  Do you have a garage? All you'd need is a power rack, oly bar and a few plates and you'd be sorted!


Yes it seems a tough career. I know a few folk doing their work experience at coopers and i swear they never go home lol. Is your current job finance related?

I'm not even a full time dad mate. :laugh: I'll think hard about becoming one again though lol. But no i don't have a garage unfortunately, it would be ideal 

No doubt i'll be back training with more frequency at some point anyway.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Yes it seems a tough career. I know a few folk doing their work experience at coopers and i swear they never go home lol. Is your current job finance related?
> 
> I'm not even a full time dad mate. :laugh: I'll think hard about becoming one again though lol. But no i don't have a garage unfortunately, it would be ideal
> 
> No doubt i'll be back training with more frequency at some point anyway.


Yeah, I work as an accounts clerk, but not in an accounts based company, current plan is to finish my level 4 AAT in July 15 and find a new job with a considerable wage rise, get a couple more years experience and do my ACCA, and as ACCA is recgonised around most of the world, the the sky's the limit on where I could work 

Yeah, after all the turkey and mince pies over christmas you'll be back in the the gym, along with the half of the UK population :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

How did I forget to post this?! Weight this morning was *101kg*   No idea how as I was 98.9kg on Monday, porbably something to do with the whole chicken, rice and garlic bread I had at nandos last night :lol:


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> How did I forget to post this?! Weight this morning was *101kg*   No idea how as I was 98.9kg on Monday, porbably something to do with the whole chicken, rice and garlic bread I had at nandos last night :lol:


Nice one on breaking the 100 barrier matey!!

Nothing like dat dere swole feeling after a huge feed!

Bet your back to 98 after you've taken a sh*t tho lol


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Yeah, I work as an accounts clerk, but not in an accounts based company, current plan is to finish my level 4 AAT in July 15 and find a new job with a considerable wage rise, get a couple more years experience and do my ACCA, and as ACCA is recgonised around most of the world, the the sky's the limit on where I could work
> 
> Yeah, after all the turkey and mince pies over christmas you'll be back in the the gym, along with the half of the UK population :lol:


You have it all mapped out mate. With a plan you will succeed 

I asked one of the chaps from pwc today what quals he had and he told me aca. Very well paid but he's made to work hard for it.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Nice one on breaking the 100 barrier matey!!
> 
> Nothing like dat dere swole feeling after a huge feed!
> 
> Bet your back to 98 after you've taken a sh*t tho lol


Well I went out last night and feel a bit hungover, don't wanna step on the scales now lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Well I went out last night and feel a bit hungover, don't wanna step on the scales now lol


I had a Christmas Day yesterday with the inlaws. Full on roast, pud, cheese and non stop booze. An easy 7-8k cals lol


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Back & Bis*
> 
> *
> **Lat Pull downs*
> ...


*Back & Bis*

*Lat Pull downs*

60kg - 3x14 (Very slow reps)

*BB Rows*

70kg - 3x12

*Lat Hammer-Strength, underhand*

95kg - 3x8

*TBar row machine*

100kg - 14, 13, 13

*Deads*

130kg - 3x8

*Biceps*

Side raises x3

Hammers x3

DB Curls


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

nice squat vid. points off for using the pussay pad :lol:

101kg nice


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Delts & Arms*
> 
> *Military Press*
> 
> ...


*Delts & Arms*

*
**Military Press*

60kg - 8, 8, 7

*Seated Laterals*

12.5kg - 10, 11, 11, 11

*DB Front raises*

12.5kg - 4x12

*Hammer strength shrug machine*

95kg - 3x8

*Face Pulls*

70kg - 12, 12, 10

*Arms*

Rope PD

Straight bar PD

OH Extensions

Bicep cable curls

Wrist curls

Getting a bit difficult to hold my body back on facepulls


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Legs*
> 
> *Squats*
> 
> ...


*Legs*

*
**Squats*

142.5kg - 3x8

*Lying Leg Curls*

75kg - 12

80kg - 10, 10

*Seated Calves*

82.5kg - 3x12

*Leg Ext*

100kg - 3x12

*Standing Calves*

260lb - 3x15

*Abductor (in)*

105 - 3x12

*Abductor (out)*

95 - 3x12

Felt like death after this session as usual


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Delts & Arms*
> 
> *
> **Military Press*
> ...


I do facepulls on a cable row machine with my feet up on the rests. easy peasy


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Been a bit ill recently, plenty of caffeine pre workout has kept me pushing the weights


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> nice squat vid. points off for using the pussay pad :lol:
> 
> 101kg nice


Well it's only the velcro padding off the pussy pad, I've always used it when squatting without a hoody, but yesterday I tried did my usual squats without it and it felt fine, guess my traps have grown 

Yup, 101  Will post a pic up later, I'm probably sitting around 18-20%bf though



simonthepieman said:


> I do facepulls on a cable row machine with my feet up on the rests. easy peasy


Good idea, will give this a go!!


----------



## NotSoBig (Jun 28, 2013)

First time in here mate and what a log! Keep it up man!

p.s.

Well done on the 100 mark :beer:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

NotSoBig said:


> First time in here mate and what a log! Keep it up man!
> 
> p.s.
> 
> Well done on the 100 mark :beer:


Cheers buddy 

I'll probably end up over 103kg after christmas, so that will have been 20kg gained in one cycle! (if only it was all muscle :lol: )


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Cheers buddy
> 
> I'll probably end up over 103kg after christmas, so that will have been 20kg gained in one cycle! (if only it was all muscle :lol: )


if you end up on 'just' 103KG after Christmas, I am disowning you!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Top Instagram creep!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Top Instagram creep!


Hahahahaha :wub:

I restrained myself from commenting about how poor her form must've been at 100kg, would have no problem giving her a spot though


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Or are you talking about the other girl I followed?

I need more lifting ladies on my IG!!!!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I saw both!

I know Jade from Napa this summer, didn't realise she lifted though, just thought she had abs haha. I think her old man competes like.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I saw both!
> 
> I know Jade from Napa this summer, didn't realise she lifted though, just thought she had abs haha. I think her old man competes like.


Yeah she has a picture on there of him, absolute unit and I think it said he was 52! Would not like to be her boyfriend :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Does anyone follow 'spot me girl' on FB for muscular babe perving?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Does anyone follow 'spot me girl' on FB for muscular babe perving?


Just gave them a like


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

welcome back to the no ab club 

quads are looking great


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> welcome back to the no ab club
> 
> quads are looking great


I haven't had abs for a loooooong time lol, really looking forward to cutting! (he says now...), my current fitness is terrible.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Big leg gains, good work!!!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry for the lack of updates, to make up for it, here's my 190kg squat from yesterday, Merry Christmas guys!






@simonthepieman looks like you'll need to get that 200 now


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Sorry for the lack of updates, to make up for it, here's my 190kg squat from yesterday, Merry Christmas guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FFS! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Well done anyway.

My Christmas present to myself was a second jab of rip. When the tren kicks in its game on.

Challenge accepted


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Right, so I trained as normal over xmas but I was ill so lifts are down a few reps and diet has been pretty poor (low protein, high chocolate lol), I don't think I've lost any muscle because of test but fat has dropped slightly so that's a bonus.

Back to work today and into routine, making sure I push as hard as possible for the last 2+1/2 weeks before PCT, current weight is around 98kg, will upload some before and afters this weekend hopefully.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Right, so I trained as normal over xmas but I was ill so lifts are down a few reps and diet has been pretty poor (low protein, high chocolate lol), I don't think I've lost any muscle because of test but fat has dropped slightly so that's a bonus.
> 
> Back to work today and into routine, making sure I push as hard as possible for the last 2+1/2 weeks before PCT, current weight is around 98kg, will upload some before and afters this weekend hopefully.


Welcome back to the internet


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Welcome back to the internet


Thank you sir, not missed it lol, just passes the time very well at work.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I know I didn't trains legs last week (because of nye), but the doms I have are crazy! Looks like recovery is returning to normal, seems facial hair growth back to normal now too. 20mg nolva / 50mg clomid starts next Sunday.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Weight still around 98kg, lifts not dropped at all, recovery back to normal and no signs of low test currently  n/c starts on Sunday, current sups are

Vit C 500iu

Vit D 5000iu

Creatine 5g

Multi-Vit

Glucosamine

Omega 3

ZMA

Matrix pre-workout

Sitting around 16-18% bf, need to get some pics up in here.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Just about 1 week in and everything's going very well, weight still 98kg, libido's back as it was pre-cycle, mood is generally good, weights still going up by a rep or two each session, although definitely missing the super-human strength!

Following the time on+pct=time off rule, so next cycle will just be a short 6 week low dose test (~300mg), 100mg Var and clen cutting cycle, should hopefully hit 10% around 90kg! Which I will be very happy with as it's around 15kg heavier than last summer


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

So past the half way point and feeling back to normal tbh, libidio up, strength maintaining/going up slowly, balls back to normal (were they really that big before?? :lol: ). I'm going out drinking this weekend which probably isn't a great idea, but I haven't touched alcohol since new years eve.

After looking at a few PCT threads asking for help with 'shut down', I plan to stay away from 19nor's like deca and tren, just wanna bulk or cut on test and an oral, I'm in no rush to get massive and at least I know I can recover easily, plus it keeps cycle costs down.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Anyone still rate Fuerza? I've had 3 vials of thier Rip blend since last year.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Cronus said:


> Anyone still rate Fuerza? I've had 3 vials of thier Rip blend since last year.


Well the T400 + dbol definitely worked for me  I dunno about anything else mate.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

All kindzzzzz of leg gainzzzzz, 147.5kg 3x7 this afternoon.

Definitely gunna smash calves next cycle, they're 16.5' atm


----------



## holtt (May 16, 2013)

Good lad! SIZE.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Right then ladies and gents, although I'd currently a fat fcuk, thought I'd upload a few pictures to prove I made it through PCT with some gainzzz.

Ate loads during PCT so gained some fat, but retained most of my size, obviously the lighting is different in my before/afters, but I had just moved house and wasn't sure where to take pics, pics were also taken with different different cams as can't find my other one lol

































































Measurements (inch)

R Bi = 14.5 - 16.5 *(2)*

L Bi = 14.25 - 16.5 *(2.75)*

Chest = 41 - 44.5 *(3.5)*

R Quad = 25.5 - 27.75 *(2.25)*

L Quad = 25 - 27.5 *(2.5)*

Calf = 15 - 16.5 *(1.5)*

Waist = 33.5 - 36.5 *(3)*

Weight = 83-97 (14kg)

Lifts (KG)

Bench = 90 - 105 (15)

Squat = ~160 - 190 (30)

Dead = 180 - 210 (30)

So overall very happy with my progress, especially my lifts as I wasn't training for strength. Cut starts in March, giving myself 14 weeks to get to 10%, I should hopefully be around 88-90kg, as currently about 18%. Cycle is going to start June and will just be

1-6 ~300mg test E /W

1-3 100mg test P /EOD

1-6 75mg var /ED

1-8 clen 2weeks on, 2weeks off

HCG + AI

So that's it! Will keep this journal open to give the odd update


----------



## holtt (May 16, 2013)

Sounds good to me! looking well, be interesting to see after a cut, only 'fair' comparison really

Mega size on though, dem lats.


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey bud, great thread, how did you find your fuerza dbol, can you give me a description of the bottle, tabs and the label,or a pic of course haha.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

jbsauce said:


> Hey bud, great thread, how did you find your fuerza dbol, can you give me a description of the bottle, tabs and the label,or a pic of course haha.


Seemed well dosed, although it's my first cycle so don't have anything to compare it to. Dbol is so cheap, only a very sh!t lab would under dose it IMO.

Found these on google, here's exactly what it looked like


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks bud, my tabs look just the same but different label. I've seen yours and mine (labels) on reputable sources so probably just different manufacture date.


----------



## Oldgainer (Jun 5, 2011)

just to confirm the Fuerza products...I'm mid way thru a 10 week course of Fuerza Test E and Fuerza winny tabs. So far I'm about 16lbs up in weight with some good strength gains. so far it seems to be spot on.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

@robdobbie how's it going mate?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

The L Man said:


> @robdobbie how's it going mate?


Great buddy, feel completely back to 'normal'. The only thing that sucks atm is that I'm about 18% bf, my waist around the middle is 36.5", which is massive, reducing kcals in about 2 weeks which gives me 14 weeks or so before I go on holiday, will be looking to lose about 8-9kg.

How are things with you? Got into a decent gym/diet routine yet??


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Great buddy, feel completely back to 'normal'. The only thing that sucks atm is that I'm about 18% bf, my waist around the middle is 36.5", which is massive, reducing kcals in about 2 weeks which gives me 14 weeks or so before I go on holiday, will be looking to lose about 8-9kg.
> 
> How are things with you? Got into a decent gym/diet routine yet??


Glad to hear it mate! You've certainly got things on point!

A lot better thanks. Appetite has improved so much lately and that's what was demotivating me the most so it can only be good from here.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Glad to hear it mate! You've certainly got things on point!
> 
> A lot better thanks. Appetite has improved so much lately and that's what was demotivating me the most so it can only be good from here.


Awesome :thumbup1: your eating anxiety cleared up then?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Alright skipper 

Started your cutting cycle yet?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Alright skipper
> 
> Started your cutting cycle yet?


Not yet mate, I've started cutting as of last week, but won't be starting my cycle until June as I wanna follow the time on+PCT=time off rule, going to be keeping it short for quick recovery as I want to be on again in October.

Looking forward to getting my cv levels up though, tired of getting out of breath walking up the stairs (not literally) lol


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

So two weeks in to my cut, lost about 2.5kg and an inch off the waist which I'm pretty happy with as the first weekend was an all you can eat buffet for a family members bday, went a bit mental with the deserts lol

Been doing a mix of LISS + HIIT cardio 3-4 times a week, more last week as I've injured my rotary cuff moving some sh*t at work so had to take a few days off training, feels about 90% back to normal now so should be good for chest on Thursday.

I'll upload some pics in a couple more weeks when I'm not a fat fvck (waist at navel is still 36.5", dam dat dreamer bulk)


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Week 3 and another 1.1kg down, about half an inch of the waist.

Not trained upper body for 2 weeks because I messed up my rotary cuff as I said in my previous post, feeling better now so hopefully I can get back to training normally and burning an extra couple hundred kcals instead of being sat at home boredum eating!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Week 3 and another 1.1kg down, about half an inch of the waist.
> 
> Not trained upper body for 2 weeks because I messed up my rotary cuff as I said in my previous post, feeling better now so hopefully I can get back to training normally and burning an extra couple hundred kcals instead of being sat at home boredum eating!


Good job mate, sounds like your doing well!

Do you think you've lost any muscle, being on a deficit and not having trained upper?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Good job mate, sounds like your doing well!
> 
> Do you think you've lost any muscle, being on a deficit and not having trained upper?


I dunno mate, my bf is still around 16-17% so fat's falling off quite easily, I hope I haven't, but I probably have lost a tiny amount :thumbdown: I'll gain it back on cycle though, I wanna be 12% by June which is when I start, then get down to 9-10% and maintain that throughout July for my holiday and global gathering


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Small update, lost 4-5kg so far, sitting around 94kg @ 15-16% bf and started dhacks clen yesterday. I wanna be 10-12% before I start my cycle in June so I can eat at maintenance kcals and hopefully put on a couple kgs of muscle.

Pics are a month apart-


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

You were sticking your belly out in the first one weren't ya....

And your c*ck... 

Srs tho man, looking good, well done! Can't wait to see you at 10%! (nohomo)


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> You were sticking your belly out in the first one weren't ya....
> 
> And your c*ck...
> 
> Srs tho man, looking good, well done! Can't wait to see you at 10%! (nohomo)


Haha, thanks for the co<k comment ****. :wub: I wasn't sticking out my stomach though, was probably a bloated from dinner or something, but I have lost about 3inches of my waist. It seems every kg I lose is about 0.5inch of my waist, think I've got about 5-6kg left to go, the clen seems to be working well so far.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Haha, thanks for the co<k comment ****. :wub: I wasn't sticking out my stomach though, was probably a bloated from dinner or something, but I have lost about 3inches of my waist. It seems every kg I lose is about 0.5inch of my waist, think I've got about 5-6kg left to go, the clen seems to be working well so far.


What clen you using? I used Astra Lean last year and it was decent, anything over 120mcg gave some headaches like, good for losing weight mind.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> What clen you using? I used Astra Lean last year and it was decent, anything over 120mcg gave some headaches like, good for losing weight mind.


DHacks, only been using 40mcg for about a week, potent stuff, I'll move up to 60 in a couple days


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

All going well, sitting around 93.4kg atm I think.

Just commenting to leave this link so I can buy them later as knee is playing up a bit - https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/knee-sleeves/strengthshop-single-ply-hercules-knee-sleeves.html


----------



## gsxrthou (Jan 2, 2014)

Fuerza this good then


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

gsxrthou said:


> Fuerza this good then


I finished my first cycle in January so just keeping the log open with the odd update, but to answer your question, it worked very well for me but I wouldn't use them again after the semi-recent bad press they've had.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sitting at 90.8kg this morning, although might be holding some water as new pre-w has creatine in. I definitely under-estimated my starting BF%, I think it was closer to 25% that 20%, plus the muscle I've lost cutting natty means that I'll probably need to get down to 85kg to be 11-12%. I'm hoping that when I get on cycle in a few weeks that muscle memory will help and it'll be a recomp.

Also threw up in the gym yesterday :lol: Thought I'd give slightly higher reps a go as I havn't done it for ages, session was-

*Leg Press*

255kg - 3x8

*Lying leg curl*

70kg - 3x12

R/P - 1x6

*Seated Calves*

82.5kg - 3x8

*Hack squat*

30kg - 3x25 (no lock out, controlled reps)

*Throw up*

*Standing Calves*

300lbs - 3x12

Was still a good session though and legs are in bits this morning!


----------

